# New Years Celebrations?



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Plan to go to our lake cabin for a 4 day get away. Wife and I will laze about perhaps shop and eat out in the nearby small town of Mountain Home AR. Weather permitting, and we should decide to, might even take a drive into Branson MO.

New Years Eve, a couple we've become good friends with are planning to have a get together at their lake MANSION for quite a few folks. DRINKING, bull shizzling, Karokeing, eating (everyone brings a dish that would feed the group) will all factor in to a great time being had by all (at least it always seems to at these shindigs). 

Really looking forward to it!

Bob


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Arkie that sounds great!
Hopefully at least one of two does due will pop by then, one was "due" mid Dec.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Our two are dry, and won't be due till March. Be a pretty easy time to get away.

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Arkie , have a blast , it sounds like a real good time 
Nice way to bring in the New Year :cheers:
Just dont do too much bull shizzling , whatever that means..:shrug:
Shizzling ,:slapfloor::question::slapfloor: I cant even say it without
spitting :laugh:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The shizzling part usually starts after half the whiskey is gone. The further down the bottle goes, the more bull there is in the shizzling.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

goathiker said:


> The shizzling part usually starts after half the whiskey is gone. The further down the bottle goes, the more bull there is in the shizzling.


Sound like an ol pro! Shame yer so far away, we'd LOVE to have ya come on by!

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gotcha 
Enjoy yourself , but we want you back here so dont do anything 
we wouldnt do :thumb:


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Gotcha
> Enjoy yourself , but we want you back here so dont do anything
> we wouldnt do :thumb:


If we do we'll name it Laura! :snowlaugh:

Bob


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That would be so awesome. Unfortunately there's no one here to care for my critters even if I could find a flight this late. Tell you what though, I've always wanted to see Arkansas. If I'm ever down that way, I'll look you up.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Arkie said:


> If we do we'll name it Laura! :snowlaugh:
> 
> Bob


Oh my:ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Arkie said:


> If we do we'll name it Laura! :snowlaugh:
> 
> Bob


:ROFL:
Better then naming it Christy because she'll slap that taste right out 
of ya mouth , :crazy:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I can just imagine , lolol
Take pictures Arkie , PLEASE


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

goathiker said:


> That would be so awesome. Unfortunately there's no one here to care for my critters even if I could find a flight this late. Tell you what though, I've always wanted to see Arkansas. If I'm ever down that way, I'll look you up.


By all means, do!

Bob


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh I can just imagine , lolol
> Take pictures Arkie , PLEASE


 Yeah, when someone gets to the point that they can't sit up in the hot tub anymore and they almost drown so they put them on the couch and the hosts tomcat pees on their head. That's the part of the party I want to see.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

ohhhh! that sounds like good good fun times! Have a blast.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dayna , which part sounds like fun to you , the tomcat peeing on the guy left for dead on the couch or almost drowning in the hot tub because of way too much bull swizzling ??
Just curious


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm partying like a typical teenager.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm pestering mom on when we can go get my new goat... like a typical teenager... well not really
Mom told me I'm saposed to be playing with dolls and boys it would be cheaper and take up less of her pasture space than horses and goats


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

That was saposed to be a text... how do I delete that??


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

This thread is cracking me up :slapfloor:

I'll be partying like a typical teenager as well. Driving to the beach to build a bonfire and crank up the music with some good friends. Can't wait!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Yeah, when someone gets to the point that they can't sit up in the hot tub anymore and they almost drown so they put them on the couch and the hosts tomcat pees on their head. That's the part of the party I want to see.


Not sure I'd still be able to operate high-tech equipment (like a camera) when the gathering has progressed to that point!

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Goatgirl , you crack me up , lolol

Arkie , just hit play and let it roll 

Cheers !


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

My family and I are staying home. Watch some TV and have some snacks. I doubt my mom will make it to midnight. LOL! It ain't going to be anything special. Man I wish my dad's cousins were coming over, then we'd have some good fun!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

You guys are a hoot!!! I am staying home with my doggies and my goaties and my honey--gotta save my pennies for that new buck!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

:laugh::crazy::hammer::slapfloor::ROFL::dazed: lol you guys are Priceless!!! Well we will of course be home on kid watch since our early bird is due soon. Watch this will be the one year that she goes late!!!

Hope everyone has fun and stays safe no matter what their plans are!


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow I sure feel old (26). All of these people out partying and all I'm hoping for is to get some sleep! Everyone has to post pictures so I can live vicariously through others since I have no life lol


----------

